# How easy to rent out room Dubai marina



## Dipeshmak (Oct 6, 2012)

I'm moving to Dubai new job, they are giving me a housing allowance of around 90k Dhirams per year, which I think is low.

I want to get a two bedroom apt in Dubai marina which will cost approx 120k-130k

Is it easy to rent out the second room, and flat share? To cover the extra cost?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Check Dubizzle and see how much the average going rate is, check it's enough to make up your short fall. There is a lot of demand for flat shares/room rentals, especially in the marina but there can only be one name on the lease and bills, be prepared for periods in between tenants and you may need to pay for it all. Remember you can't really go into debt here and a bounced cheque can send you to prison.

Finally, there are a lot of problem cases out there and a lot of the time people seeking a room have baggage or a hidden back story, usually financial. As you are new I'd recommend trying it from the other side of the fence and rent a room first until you get some experience of Dubai.


----------



## Dipeshmak (Oct 6, 2012)

Mr Rossi said:


> Check Dubizzle and see how much the average going rate is, check it's enough to make up your short fall. There is a lot of demand for flat shares/room rentals, especially in the marina but there can only be one name on the lease and bills, be prepared for periods in between tenants and you may need to pay for it all. Remember you can't really go into debt here and a bounced cheque can send you to prison.
> 
> Finally, there are a lot of problem cases out there and a lot of the time people seeking a room have baggage or a hidden back story, usually financial. As you are new I'd recommend trying it from the other side of the fence and rent a room first until you get some experience of Dubai.


Thank you for your response, yes I guess it's good advice maybe I will rent a room first.


----------



## rosy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

*90k*

90k is better than nothing
In the marina you can get some decent two beds for 90k provided you can pay in 1 cheque

I am in the process of trying to nail somewhere down and things that push the price from the
80-95k to 100-120 mark are

sea view / marina view
full kitchen or small kitchen open plan
amenities like gyms and pools
sometimes parking spaces 
what floor (e.g. apartments on higher floors have a better view and are charged at a premium)
How many installments (1 cheque is cheapest or split the cheques but pay more overall)


Also if I understood your message you would rent a 2 bed but then get someone to pay you the rent for the other room

Correct me if I am wrong, would this count as 'subletting'

There are very very strict rules around subletting. All your landlord cares about is he gets his cheque for the FULL property and FULL AMOUNT in the instalments you agree (e.g. 1 cheque, 2 or 3)

On the contract I am looking to sign soon it specifically states 'i will not sublet' 

I appreciate you are subletting to cover the full amount but its still subletting because someone other than you is paying rent

Also be very very careful. This is Dubai not UK. It will be YOUR name on the tenancy so if you find a stranger to share with and they skip out on you, as far as the law and your landlord is concerned YOU owe the rent not so in so who disappeared.


----------



## Dipeshmak (Oct 6, 2012)

rosy83 said:


> 90k is better than nothing
> In the marina you can get some decent two beds for 90k provided you can pay in 1 cheque
> 
> I am in the process of trying to nail somewhere down and things that push the price from the
> ...


Rosey, thank you very useful info. 

I could afford to pay the full rent myself but thought it would be good to flat share.


----------



## rosy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

No probs Dipesh
PM me if you want more info

I am out here on my own looking for mates.

Missing my hubby like mad

So happy to meet new ppl and be a newbie to the sandpit together

R


----------



## Dipeshmak (Oct 6, 2012)

rosy83 said:


> No probs Dipesh
> PM me if you want more info
> 
> I am out here on my own looking for mates.
> ...



I should be out there in the next few weeks if I am then I'll Pm you maybe we can meet for a coffee or drink. 

I'll be in the same boat then newbie in the sandpit


----------



## alexilva (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi Dipesh. Did you rent the apartment in the end? I am asking because I am also looking for a room on a shared apartment. I will get an apartment in march but I need a temporary solution till then


----------

